# Workhorse Oil Pressure Problem



## gregb89436 (Jul 21, 2004)

I've just taken my first trip (1800 miles) with a brand new Allegro 32' MH.  It has a Workhorse chassis (8.1L w/Allison).  This rig has plenty of power, but on 4%-6% grades, with the engine pulling between 3,800 rpm and 4,200 rpm (depending on the grade & gear I'm in) the oil pressure light and warning buzzer come on.  If I back off just a bit (couple of hundred rpm), or the road levels out the light and buzzer go off.  At times, I've still got 2/3 to 3/4 pedal left, and can only go 30 - 40 miles per hour (a real bummer for a chassis/engine this powerful).  It only does this on steep grades.  On the flat, no problems.  Oil level is full.  Can't get it into the dealer for several weeks, but need to drive it in the meantime.  Anyone else having this problem???  Thanks.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 21, 2004)

Workhorse Oil Pressure Problem

I don't know Greg but it sounds like you have serious engine problems.  It may have the wrong oil pan on it or something may be loose in the oil pump.  It shouldn't do that.  I have a 37' Southwind on a Workhorse and tow a GMC Sonoma P/U with a Remco towing system.  It pulls mountains in West Virginia and Tennessee faster than that.  And no drop in oil pressure.  And I would definitely consider getting rid of the "idiot" light and having an oil pressure gauge installed.  That way you can see just how much oil is pumping to the engine.

Is the engine overheating?  Does the oil smell like it has been burned?  I would recommend you get in touch with Workhorse and asked one of their techs about the problem.  They may refer you to someone in GM.  Would definitely be worth tracking down.


----------



## curshe (Jul 23, 2004)

Workhorse Oil Pressure Problem

You may have the wrong pickup tube on the oil pump or a crack in the same.  Not a usual thing but not unheard of. Get it back to the dealer and have it checked, it is most likely in the oil pickup end of the system and not the pressure side or you would have had more than oil pressure loss by now. To continue running it will cause major damage eventually.


----------



## gregb89436 (Jul 23, 2004)

Workhorse Oil Pressure Problem

So far, the temp guage stays right in the middle, and the oil appears to be ok (not burned or discolored).  I've been careful not to "push it" when the light comes on.  I back off the throttle immediately which makes the light and buzzer go off.  I can't get it into the dealer until Sept 10th due to my and his conflicts, and need to use the MH on several weekend trips between now and then.  I'll just keep babying it along and hope it stays together.  Thanks for the tips, and I am definitely going to have an oil pressure guage installed.  Can't believe that they are still using the idiot lights.


----------

